# if I'm doing a planted aquarium what do I need?



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm doing a diy co2 system for a 20 ga, not that many plants, I'm using two 500ml bottles that go to a separator bottle then to check valve then t o a condenser I made out of a bottle with a sponge inside, I'm using I cup of sugar and one of water and one fourth table spoon of yeast and divided into the two bottles. I have ferts and good lights. My main concern is if I need like an oxygen pump ( I'm thinking of taking the condenser out at night) but during the day do I need an oxygen pump or air stone while the co2 is working( i have a filter), will my fish get gassed????? How can I messure it also, my fish are my main concern, btw diy is so inconsistant, excell kills my shrimp, I can't find a good compressed


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

A lot of people use paintball tanks for co2. However if you just want plants in general, you don't necessarily need co2 at all. 
Plants need three things: Light, Nutrients, and co2. 
Of these, lighting tends to dictate if you need co2, and (depending on what plants you have as well) the type and amount of fertilization you need to be doing. It also is a major factor in what plants you can grow. Fish naturally produce nutrients that plants can use, and in some cases can provide the bulk of the plant's nutrition. co2 naturally exists in the water, just not huge amounts of it. 

There are some plants that are so hardy and easy to care for that all you need to do is attach them to rocks or driftwood and just place them in your tank. Anubias, Java fern, and java moss are some of the hardiest plants, and can be grown that way. If you don't already have an idea of what you'd like, and have never tried plants before, these would give you a chance to try out plants without having to worry too much about them not having what they need. 

Past these, you might have to start looking into how you might provide nutrition to other types of plants. There's two main types of fertilization: in the substrate, or in the water column. Both of them can be equally good, but focus on providing nutrition to specific types of plants. Personally, I find substrate nutrition easiest to do, just using root tabs buried under the substrate to feed for 1-2 months. Plants that are easy to grow with root tabs include swords, crypts, and vals. 

Sorry for rambling, hope this helps!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is unlikely for your DIY system to gas your fish. Some may claim they have come close, but if it is getting circulated properly, unlikely. You can't really turn off a DIY system and no need to remove it. Some use air in the tank through a bubbler to use when the light is not on. The surface disturbance will work to get the CO2 to release from your water. When your light comes on turn the air off. Really not needed though. You could always get a drop checker to monitor your CO2 levels, but only use it with 4dkh solution for accuracy.

CO2 may not be needed in many cases for lower light situations. Those that have never tried it are completely unaware of the differences it will make even in lower light tanks. Your plants will/should take off and be much more healthier and stronger. It can also allow you to grow plants with lower light levels that wouldn't be possible otherwsie.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

At one point, when I would feed my RCS and they would be almost stationary, I counted 43 one day(in a ten G) so if you could see
43 then there were at least 53(lots of hiding places) and Excel never bothered them, but used as directed. So what kind of shrimp
do you have that it bothered them ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would advise against using Excel with Shrimp. I have seen it wipe out snail populations in my tank. I will not put anything in my shrimp tanks other than some simple ferts.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had massive shrimp die offs with excel... lost half my population, severely weakened the rest. For a lower light tanks, excel or co2 might be unnecessary, so figure out your lighting before co2


----------



## PredFan (Jun 22, 2013)

I am also looking to do this. I have a 70 gallon fresh that currently has one large Oscar in it. I'm giving the Oscar away toa friend and breaking the tank down to restart. This time I want plants to be the main focus of the tank. Ideally I would have plants taking up the majority of the tank and only having enough fish to supply the needs of the plants.

I'll gladly take any advice or tips that anyone has.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll throw in one more as that part hasn't been brought up...I didn't like the results I got when I just took some plants out of my
other tank, added more and planted a new one. Then I looked around to see if I had any driftwood etc. Went out "collecting" rocks.
And put them where there were no plants in that tank. Yep looks just like you put everything just where you wanted it...but that's
not the idea. I'm going to put new substrate in my other tank which is full of plants and is 1 yr 6 months and this time I'll sse
if I can arrange the "other-than-plant" type deco first and then put the plants in/under and around that and see what difference that
makes. Wood and rocks first, then plants.


----------

